# Various Swatches on Dark Skin



## ebonyannette (Oct 9, 2006)

All pics are w/flash

http://i88.photobucket.com/albums/k2...watch2copy.jpg


http://i88.photobucket.com/albums/k2...watch1copy.jpg


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Oct 12, 2006)

I have some to add.  My skin is NW45/NC50 Depending...






Metal Rock MSF





Bright Fuschia Pigment





Persona/Screen Vinyl duo





Interview/Purple-X duo





Illusionary/Burning Ambition duo





Bright Side/Gallery Girl duo





NARS Bohemian Gold duo





NARS Mediteranee duo





NARS Multiples Sumatra (L) and Portofino (R)


----------



## Beauty Marked! (Nov 4, 2006)

I am NC 47 depending... Apologies for the blurry pic.  I haven't mastered clear vision yet or how to resize!  LOL

This is just a single swipe.  I have not preped my hand first or placed much product on  my finger ( I think this gives a good indication of the pigment)


----------



## uberlicious (Dec 14, 2006)

This is old gold on dark skin. The first is in natural light, while the second is with the aid of the flash.


----------

